# Tikka T3



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

For sale is a Tikka T3 Lite 270 WSM. I initially purchased this rifle for my wife, but she likes shooting her .243 more. Muzzle brake, trigger job, Limbsaver recoil pad was all done by Cross Canyon Arms. We have shot less than a box of shells through this rifle. $600 OBO for rifle, bipod, & scope (3-9x40). Located near Evanston, WY; but I'm frequently along the Wasatch Front and can meet somewhere along there.


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

sent you a pm.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Sold - thanks Bob L!


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Don't know how I missed this. Beautiful gun. I love the Tikkas!


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

CPAjeff said:


> Sold - thanks Bob L!


Thanks, Jeff. 
That was a good buy.


----------

